# Current San Diego EMT Pay Rates



## SanDiegoDude (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello everyone, 

I am looking to go to EMT school in May; some where in San Diego (Still deciding on school). I have read, I believe every single thread with the word San Diego in it but haven't found the current information I'm looking for yet. 

I'm curious as to what the pay scale (High/Low) is for EMT's in San Diego County. I was also wondering if any knew the salary information for R/M, AMR, and Pacific in SD. Hope any of you can help. 

SDDude


----------



## Aprz (Mar 19, 2012)

I don't know the exact amount since I live North of there, but since Rural/Metro has taken over Santa Clara County, I've gotten to hear a lot more about San Diego since their management and some of their employees came from there. It is low. Probably no more than $14/hour with experience around half a decade of experience, likely around $10/hour or less starting pay.


----------



## GoGators (Mar 19, 2012)

Miramar College

sdmiramaremt.org

Mary Kjartanson = An amazing instructor.


----------



## Imacho (Mar 19, 2012)

Move if you could. If you're able to find a company that pays more than $10/ hr, consider your self lucky. Care i heard pays $11 but difficult to get hired. So good luck.


----------



## SanDiegoDude (Apr 2, 2012)

I just found out Southwestern College has an EMT program, I am going to start that as soon as I can.


----------



## Sandog (Apr 3, 2012)

SanDiegoDude said:


> I just found out Southwestern College has an EMT program, I am going to start that as soon as I can.



I went to Southwestern, good program, only thing is that they require First responder course as a prerequisite to EMT class. All you need for Miramar is CPR for health care provider.


----------



## FeatherWeight (Apr 3, 2012)

CARE in SD pays $11hr and a bonus for each year your employed there.


----------



## SanDiegoDude (Apr 20, 2012)

Can anyone that works here in SD for these companies post how much the currently salaries for particular companies is right now. I tried searching around but its like Top Secret info or something 

Thanks Everyone.

SDD


----------



## Medic Tim (Apr 20, 2012)

SanDiegoDude said:


> Can anyone that works here in SD for these companies post how much the currently salaries for particular companies is right now. I tried searching around but its like Top Secret info or something
> 
> Thanks Everyone.
> 
> SDD



whatever it is you could probably make more at mcdonalds or BK.

Many areas in the US, especially Cali is oversaturated with EMTs. If you want to make more money you will have to move or find another career path. Even with a P card it can be hard in the saturated areas.


----------



## SanDiegoDude (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah I realize that its not very well paid but its a path I need to go down with the ultimate goal to be a firefighter. Just want to get an idea of the pay by company to see where I should be looking. I will worry about the medic pay once I get past that hurdle. 

SDD


----------



## Medic Tim (Apr 20, 2012)

SanDiegoDude said:


> Yeah I realize that its not very well paid but its a path I need to go down with the ultimate goal to be a firefighter. Just want to get an idea of the pay by company to see where I should be looking. I will worry about the medic pay once I get past that hurdle.
> 
> SDD



Good luck.
If you haven't already taken an undergrad A&P course with lab, you should. It will make things a lot easier down the road.


----------



## SanDiegoDude (Jul 23, 2012)

What's the overtime situation like at most these companies? Is there enough overtime to make a decent amount to live off of?

SDD


----------



## BillyNightNurse (Jul 27, 2012)

*Pay Scale*

Shouldn't the pay scale in San Diego be better?  The cost of living is through the roof.  Are the bennies good?


----------



## SanDiegoDude (Jul 27, 2012)

San Diego is one of the most expensive in the country but for some reason all public saftey jobs, (EMT,Police,Fire) all get paid like crap.


----------



## jav710 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey SDD,

Last I heard Care starts at about $11 an hour and Pacific starts around $8.60. AMR and R/M may start around $12. I'm not sure how accuate these rates are, just what I've heard.


----------

